# ? for diaphragm users



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Does any one still use these? I am seriously considering getting fitted for one, but had some questions. Have you successfully avoided pregnancy? Is insertion similar to a diva cup or keeper? How long does one last before it needs to be replaced?


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

I used mine for 2 years I think...do you do a yearly exam? Always bring it with and the doc can give you a new one if needed.







If you have used a keeper you will have no problem with a diaphram.


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

I used mine for a little over a year and never had any problems. I didn't get pg while using it, and I know my cycle so I know we were bd'ing while I was using it. It was very comfortable--i couldn't feel it once it was inserted, and you leave it in for a while afterward so I could sleep in it and take it out the next morning.

It was great...I'll go back to it for contraception after we (hopefully!) have this kid we are trying for!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

We used one before our first (planned pregnancy) and after him for a bit. We switched because it was kind of a pain. I like to insert it before things got going







not to break the the mood, however we called it the "anti-sex device" it seemed that whenever I "planned" we never got around to it









It was easy to insert no complications no unplanned pregnancies. It just wasn't for us.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I used one for 2-3 yrs a few yrs ago. It effectively prevented pregnancy. A diaphragm with spermicide is actually very effective. A cervical cap has a much higher failure rate, but since birth control info often lumps the diaphragm and cerv cap together, it makes the diaphragm seem less effective than it actually is. I always double checked the placement after insertion. It is very easy to use but you do have to feel comfortable touching your body to use it. I had 2 bladder infections while using it so am a little hesitant to use it again.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I would try out the spermicide jellies/creams that accompany them before taking the plunge. I went ahead with it and had a terrible reaction to the spermicide. I would buy some OTC and use a bunch of it (like you will with the diaphragm) to see if that works for you.


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

:

I'm going to get fitted for one the next time I see my mw. And I'm thinkin I'm going to go out and buy a diva cup so I'll have lots of practice! :LOL


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

Be sure to ask us if you have any questions!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I have one. It fits so well that sometimes I forget that it's in for hours!


----------

